# Clerks fighting back



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Lol, this video gives me a warm fuzzy feeling....good for the GD's






love the lady in the last clip!

PS: found an interview of the lady on the last clip. She said she "circumcised" the robber. Ouch!


----------



## dallaswood43 (Jan 13, 2008)

*classic*

if people expected a fight like that when they went to rob they would definitely think about it twice. i guess some places are so bad that the clerks just get sick of it and figure what the heck i'm not going to take it anymore.


----------



## cvillechopper (Jan 27, 2008)

That gave me a warm fuzzy feeling. If more people would just fight back there'd be so much less crime in general.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Nothing better than watching some punk kid try to rob a gas station and get the sh*t kicked out of him by everyone in there. Nobody in those videos had any fight training. I feel sorry for the poor bastard that starts some BS fight with me, lets me get ahold of him, and gets his elbow broken completely backwards. If it's just some fist fight there's no reason to pull a gun unless he's got a knife or club...if he's armed with two limp wrists and no clue of what to do in a fight, I'll cause him a lot more pain with a nasty submission or some elbows to the bridge of his nose.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> If it's just some fist fight there's no reason to pull a gun unless he's got a knife or club...if he's armed with two limp wrists and no clue of what to do in a fight, I'll cause him a lot more pain with a nasty submission or some elbows to the bridge of his nose.


Well, unless during said fight he manages to get his hand on your holstered gun with one of his limp-wristed hands. Anyway, I remember Mas Ayoob once saying something like, "I've lost count of the number of times I've seen boxers and street brawlers knock the crap out of a fancy-pants karate jock." Overconfidence has hurt or killed many.

Best thing is to avoid fistfights. If a guy wants to fistfight me, I'll just walk away. If he persists, he'll just get a face full of OC for his trouble, and I'll call the cops and press charges.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

The guy with the baseball bat (about half way through the clip) looks like he'd been at batting practice with the pros!!! :anim_lol:


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Anyway, I remember Mas Ayoob once saying something like, "I've lost count of the number of times I've seen boxers and street brawlers knock the crap out of a fancy-pants karate jock."


I'm much more of a street brawler than a karate jock. Muay Thai and BJJ fall into the brawler category, but add a bit of class. Especially since most fights involve grabbing one another (inside fighting where Muay Thai is king), and probably 90% of fights hit the ground, which is what BJJ trains you to excel at. I box and kickbox as well, so if the guy stays in my outside range, I'll have a few things to throw at him as well.

What's an OC?


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

That was a feel good video if I ever saw one.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> What's an OC?


OC = PEPPER SPRAY.

I took Shito Ryu for 5 years, Wing Chun for 1 year, and Jeet Kun Do for a couple of years. I tossed in various other disiplines (weapons) along the way.

"If a guy wants to fistfight me, I'll just walk away. If he persists, he'll just get a face full of OC for his trouble, and I'll call the cops and press 
charges" +1


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Well, unless during said fight he manages to get his hand on your holstered gun with one of his limp-wristed hands. Anyway, I remember Mas Ayoob once saying something like, "I've lost count of the number of times I've seen boxers and street brawlers knock the crap out of a fancy-pants karate jock." Overconfidence has hurt or killed many.
> 
> Best thing is to avoid fistfights. If a guy wants to fistfight me, I'll just walk away. If he persists, he'll just get a face full of OC for his trouble, and I'll call the cops and press charges.


It takes more of a man to walk away than fight. That said, I would fight if needed to protect me and my own. Jukitsu guy here. I'm better on the ground than standing up. My legs are too short to kick effectively.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

tnoisaw said:


> It takes more of a man to walk away than fight. That said, I would fight if needed to protect me and my own. Jukitsu guy here. I'm better on the ground than standing up. My legs are too short to kick effectively.


If someone attacks you for whatever reason, there's no walking away. You can run, or turn around and fight back. I choose the latter. If someone's running their mouth and trying to get you to initiate contact, that's a different story.

I have long arms and long legs. Being that I played soccer for 14 years and kicked football for four, my leg-eye coordination is top notch, and I have the nastiest kicks you'll ever see.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> I have the nastiest kicks you'll ever see.


And a pretty high opinion of yourself. :mrgreen: But there's always a guy who is a better/stronger/tougher/whatever, than you.

I dunno. If we stay out of rough bars, don't run our mouths, and mind our business, the chances of getting in a fistfight as an adult are pretty minimal. Then again, I don't host drunken parties with strangers in my house. ;-)


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> And a pretty high opinion of yourself. :mrgreen: But there's always a guy who is a better/stronger/tougher/whatever, than you.
> 
> I dunno. If we stay out of rough bars, don't run our mouths, and mind our business, the chances of getting in a fistfight as an adult are pretty minimal. Then again, I don't host drunken parties with strangers in my house. ;-)


There's not always a guy who is crazier than me. Unlike most people, I enjoy pain...a lot. :mrgreen:

I've asked a few people their opinions of starting a fight. A guy I work with has a strong belief that starting a fight with the average, heterosexual male is quite easy. However, watch Fight Club. I realize it's just a movie, but I think the take on starting a fight is pretty realistic with the general population. Granted, I don't start fights. If someone swings first, then I'm just defending myself.

I think, however, if someone knows you carry, they will be pretty reluctant to start any kind of bout with you. Even if I was a half-witted, street-tough raging badass that beat the crap out of anyone that looked at me the wrong way, I wouldn't go starting sh*t with anyone that had a gun on them. But all that's kind of irrelevant as "concealed carry" instills concealment.


----------



## soldierboy029 (Jan 2, 2008)

The number one thing in self defense is being aware of your surroundings. You should be able to see threats before they happen, its not always possible in some cases but in most of my experiences I've seen the signs befire the event takes place. If you see the signs usually the best thing you can do is get away from the area and if other people are endangered call the police, (Now if other people are in immediate trouble its up to you if you want to get involved or not, you are legally entitled to, but not obligated to). Every punch or bullet that you send downrange has a possible lawsuit attached to it these days, why endanger yourself, physically or legally if you don't have to. Now in instances where you have no choice, I fully agree in defending yourself in anyway necessary until the threat is no more, but I highly discourage going out and looking for trouble. It all comes down to not making yourself a victim, if you know theres going to be trouble somewhere just don't go unless you accept the risks.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Like Mike said, I'm not in places in which a threat like that may happen. I'm not a bar guy et. ya, it could happen in public but it never has with me.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm sure starting a fight is easy, but of course it's illegal and stupid in the extreme. We're the good guys here, not the criminals or the nut cases depicted in _Fight Club_.

The First Rule of HandgunForum is: we don't talk about breaking the law.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> I'm sure starting a fight is easy, but of course it's illegal and stupid in the extreme. We're the good guys here, not the criminals or the nut cases depicted in _Fight Club_.
> 
> The First Rule of HandgunForum is: we don't talk about breaking the law.


I dunno if it's easy or not. I've never tried and I don't intend to. The first rule of martial arts is you don't train in a lethal art of fighting to go out, start fghts, and show off. You only use them in a last resort or in competition, and by the rules.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Like Mike said, I'm not in places in which a threat like that may happen. I'm not a bar guy et. ya, it could happen in public but it never has with me.


Same for me. A good rule of thumb is never to start a fight, only finish them. :anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## dallaswood43 (Jan 13, 2008)

dude fivehourfrenzy i guarantee you even the baddest mother on the planet can lose. in bare fisted fights a good undeflected shot to the jaw/temple will knock you out. there's no way in the gym to work out your brain-bouncing-off-the-skull so i won't go unconscious muscle. it's best to just avoid fights in an uncontrolled environment. here in salt lake city we have amateur mma fights that people can sign up for with medical staff on hand and referees so its legit and a lot safer. you should do something like that to try out your skills.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

dallaswood43 said:


> dude fivehourfrenzy i guarantee you even the baddest mother on the planet can lose. in bare fisted fights a good undeflected shot to the jaw/temple will knock you out. there's no way in the gym to work out your brain-bouncing-off-the-skull so i won't go unconscious muscle. it's best to just avoid fights in an uncontrolled environment. here in salt lake city we have amateur mma fights that people can sign up for with medical staff on hand and referees so its legit and a lot safer. you should do something like that to try out your skills.


I'm not saying I'm invincible. But I can hold my own in a fight. Professional MMA is something I've considered for awhile. We have one of the best training facilities on this side of the country right here in Lexington, and if I had the time, I'd be there five days a week. But for now I'm focusing on really pulling my GPA up, and I work all day Saturday and Sunday. I have plenty of friends I train with who do amatuer and pro/am that try to get me to go in on the fight cards, but it's just not something I have time for. Also, much of my training is lethal self-defense...something that's not allowed in the cage, and if someone punches me, I tend to lose my temper a bit. Yes, in a fight, anyone can win, and anyone can lose. Avoiding fights IS by far the best thing to do when there's nobody to stop it once it's gone too far, or to keep others from jumping in. But if someone starts the fight and has you cornered, you don't have much of a choice. In essence, a simple kick to the groin, strike to the larynx, stiff-leg to the side of the knee, etc. will end a fight pretty quickly, and a lot of my training involves self-defense when you have no other way to turn. Which I think is good, as it's self-defense training, not go start fights and beat people up training. There are plenty of more mature ways to settle things than fight, but if you're backed up and don't have anywhere else to turn, knowing how to incapacitate someone within a split second is a good thing.


----------



## ricky b. (Feb 13, 2008)

I thought most self defense/mma programs also hold a high regard for humility??


----------



## dallaswood43 (Jan 13, 2008)

*back to the video*

it is refreshing to see the bad guys take a beating but i tell you what, if it were me personally i would hand over the money. i would not risk my life for someone else's money. jeremy horn has a training facility here in SLC that's supposedly pretty good too but fighting isn't my thing. i like watching UFC and Pride and all the good stuff though. i agree with you that self defense techniques apart from our firearms are a good thing to know.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

ricky b. said:


> I thought most self defense/mma programs also hold a high regard for humility??


It all depends on your style. Eastern style fighting incorporates a lot of respect, self-discipline, and humility into their fighting. It's more of a finess type matter, and as far as beating an opponent, it's about letting them work against themselves, and utilizing their negative energy against them. Western philosophy is more about imposing your will on another, which doesn't leave much room for mutual respect, self-discipline, or humility. Honestly, the best fighters who have trained their whole lives in different disciplines are the ones that never fight unless it's in self-defense. A lot of MMA programs don't really focus on technique or the typical Eastern styles of fighting...they're more about brawling and using your own strength and condition to win, versus letting your opponent "defeat themselves." You'll meet some badass fighters that are very humble...you'll also meet some that are extremely arrogant. I know my place in the whole scheme, and yes there are tons of fighters that are more skilled than I am, and would pound me to a piece of meat 99 times out of 100 in the cage. However, I'm not scared to fight back if and when some punk kid decides to swing a few punches. I can have some fun and throw with him, or I can use more lethal techniques if I feel necessary. Pretty much any martial art contains very lethal strikes, locks, submissions, throws, etc. that can end a fight quickly, as well as a person's life. The point is to defend yourself as much as necessary, but don't split the guy's windpipe or fold his knee in half sideways unless you need to. If it's come down to needing lethal strikes, I'm just as justified in using my handgun.



dallaswood43 said:


> it is refreshing to see the bad guys take a beating but i tell you what, if it were me personally i would hand over the money. i would not risk my life for someone else's money. jeremy horn has a training facility here in SLC that's supposedly pretty good too but fighting isn't my thing. i like watching UFC and Pride and all the good stuff though. i agree with you that self defense techniques apart from our firearms are a good thing to know.


Jeremy Horn is the man...well over a hundred fights and never been knocked out. Everyone claims Chuck Liddell knocked him out, but if anything, it was a TKO...Horn's never been truly knocked out. Anyone that can stand toe-to-toe with Liddell and not get their bell rung gets my respect.

I'm with you on the fighting not being my thing. Sure, I love training and sparring, and I love being able to pound someone if that's what it takes (i.e. forced into it). And like every other 22-year old guy, it would be a dream come true to be a professional MMA fighter. But I don't place a lot of value on being able to fight someone in a controlled environment. I'd rather not have the "badass reputation" that MMA guys get, but know how to defend myself if my life depended on it. Cage fighting and self-defense tactics are on opposite sides of the spectrum. If you haven't been doing so, watch Fight Quest on Discovery...Fridays @ 10pm eastern time. Two guys travel around the world to train in different disciplines with true masters, and compete with fighters who have been doing it their whole lives. So far they've done Kali, Savate, Hapkido, and one or two others that I missed. This week it's BJJ, which I'm extremely excited about. One of the guys is an Iraq veteran, the other a professional MMA fighter. The show really goes in depth into the history and culture associated with each discipline, and demands respect from anyone who steps in there. Both of them continually comment on that most of the discplines they're training in on the show aren't to beat someone up in a ring or cage...they're to maim and kill. Once again, a big difference in boxing/sport disciplines versus defending yourself in a life and death situation. I choose the latter for most of my training as it's something that would be more important if I ever needed it.


----------

